# Help with Southern Variabilis Sexing



## WhyteLocust (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey everyone, I could really use some help with sexing my group of southern variabilis. I'm fairly sure that they are all female but there's this little hint of doubt (hope?) that keeps gnawing away at me. I've never heard or seen any calling from any of these frogs nor have I witnessed anything resembling courting behaviour. So, before I start trying to acquire a male or two I'd like to see what others think. 

#1









#2









#3









#4









Here are some group shots for comparison. 

#1 & #3









#4, #1 & #2









#3 & #2


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

#3 is the most likely candidate to be male.

I've found Southerns to be very prone to obesity, with gravid females bordering on looking like marbles.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

My female from my breeding group.


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

How old are they and how long have you had them?

My guess is all female.

Edit: #3 could be a fat male but the lack of courting and calling tells me otherwise.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Holy crap! Marble was right. She just rolling around the leaf litter???



ZookeeperDoug said:


> My female from my breeding group.


----------



## WhyteLocust (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. They're around 16-18 months old. I'll have had them for a year by the end of June. I'm just in the process of re-doing their tank. I had a terrible scale infestation in it and absolutely nothing would grow so I tore it all down and rebuilt. Another week and I'll be able to plant it and get it ready for them. Really looking forward to that!


----------

